# Recertified by Nikon?



## photosoto (May 28, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to the DSLR line of cameras and I think I"ve settled on the Nikon D40.  And I'm interested in the kit below but would like to know a little more about the recertified by Nikon thing.  any help?  still warranted?

INKD40KRA Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera Kit Outfit, w/ 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II AF-S DX Lens - Recertified by Nikon U.S.A. w/4 GB SD Memory Card, Spare EN-EL9 Lithium-Ion Battery, Lowepro Holster-Style Case


also, if I wanted to extend my focal range a little would you guys recommend getting 18-55 and  55-200 with VR or just one 18-135 lens?


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2009)

*From the web page you provided the link for.*

*Item Includes*

D40 Camera, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II AF-S DX Zoom Nikkor Lens, Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL9, Quick Charger MH-23, USB Cable UC-E4, PictureProject, Rubber Eyecup DK-16, Camera Strap, Body Cap BF-1A, Eyepiece Cap DK-5, Accessory Shoe Cap BS-1. _*90 Day Warranty by Nikon U.S.A. *_
4 GB SD Memory Card,- Spare EN-EL9 Lithium-Ion Battery - Lowepro Holster-Style Case

I highlighted that you get a 90 warranty from Nikon. Not the normal 1 year.

A recertified camera is one that was sold, had a mechanical or electronic problem, was repaired and is being resold with a shortened warranty.

I would get the 2 lenses particularly since the 55-200 has VR.


----------

